# Pryde's Choice-FREE at Smashwords This Week Only



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*After committing a horrible crime against the Gaiad, the eternal guardians of the woods, a remorseful knight is forced to confront his demons. Pryde's Choice is a heroic tale of redemption and hope reminding us that it's never too late to make amends for the past.
~~~
Pryde's Choice is a 4,000 word fantasy short story written by Kevis Hendrickson. Download your copy of Pryde's Choice to your Kindle today.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Kevis, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and the good wishes, Ann.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A brave knight is hunted for committing an unspeakable crime against the lord of the woods. He is determined to elude his captors until an unexpected figure forces him to confront the darkness brewing in his soul. A perilous choice stands before him that will determine his fate. Pryde's Choice is the first of a brand new series of fantasy short stories and is available for download at Amazon. Get your copy today!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this cover.  Another must-read from Kevis.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I absolutely LOVE this cover. Another must-read from Kevis.


Thanks, Maureen. I'm quite proud of this Pryde's Choice. Hopefully the word will get out about it. It's got some really cool stuff in it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hate provoked him to kill. Only love can redeem him. A man's soul hangs in the balance and a choice has to be made. Download your copy of Pryde's Choice and hearken to a tale of hope and redemption.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The newest installment in my mythic fantasy cycle is available for Kindle owners. If you're a fan of classic fantasy, this one's for you!

*Hate provoked him to kill. Only love can redeem him. A man's soul hangs in the balance and a choice has to be made. Download your copy of Pryde's Choice and hearken to a tale of hope and redemption*.



Other books in the cycle: The Legend of Witch Bane, The Blue Witch


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A classic fantasy tale for fans of mythic fantasy. Download your copy of Pryde's Choice and hearken to a tale of high adventure!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Love fantasy, but need a break from rampaging orc hordes and axe-wielding trolls? Download your copy of Pryde's Choice and read the tale of a knight's ascent from darkness.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A riveting fantasy tale for lovers of classical fantasy. Download your Kindle copy of Pryde's Choice and immerse yourself in a legendary tale of wonder.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Fantasy is one of those often overlooked genres that some people refer to as "books with pointy-eared people". Granted, those books with pointy eared-people can be lots of fun! But fantasy is also a great genre for speaking to some of life's deeper issues. My story Pryde's Choice is a story that asks a question that many of us ask ourselves: Don't we wish we could do certain parts of our life over? What if we could redress the wrongs we've committed in life? Of course, there are pointy-eared people in this story too. But that's part of the fun. To hear a tale of a knight's ascent from darkness, I invite you to download your copy of Pryde's Choice.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_The writer will have you rooting for the knight by the end of the book._--Aim High Book Reviews

To read a tale of a knight determined to restore his honor, download your copy of Pryde's Choice to your Kindle today.



Read the extended excerpt here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An inspirational fantasy short story adventure.



Read the extended excerpt here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Download your Kindle-friendly copy of _Pryde's Choice_ for 50% off at Smashwords by using the promotional code *REW50* at checkout. Offer ends on March 10, 2012.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My latest review for *Pryde's Choice*:

_I have read/reviewed other works by Mr. Hendrickson and I have to say I was quite impressed with this latest story. Hendrickson always has excellent plot ideas but his skill as a writer has certainly evolved since his earlier works.

"Pryde's Choice" is an interesting tale that uses a fantasy backdrop to tell a much deeper story of revenge and remorse. Despite the appearance of elves and archaic sounding language, you never get the sense this is a typical fantasy story of good vs. evil and the battle for our immortal souls. Instead, it's about a man essentially battling himself. The knight made a choice that anyone could have made and then had to live with the consequences.

What I enjoyed about this story was that there wasn't really a "moral to the story" at the end. In a way it's very detached. There's a kind of cold reality to the scene when Pryde must face the music. You feel sorry for him but at the same time understand the justice of his fate.

Overall, an excellent read. Again, despite the fantasy elements, this is not your stereotypical fantasy tale. I would recommend it to anyone that likes one of those "thinkers."

4/5 stars
Reviewed by Alain Gomez
_Bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com

http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/2012/02/review-of-prydes-choice-short-story-by.html

Download your copy of Pryde's Choice to your Kindle today.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Not your typical fantasy adventure. No fire-breathing dragons or beautiful princesses to save. Just one brave knight on a quest to save...well, himself!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A tale of one knight's quest to redeem his honor.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An ode to the days when a man's honor meant something.



Available at your regional Kindle store

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Excellent twist to the fantasy genre_--Alain Gomez



Available at your regional Kindle store

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes, even heroes need reminding that there's more to questing than slaying dragons or saving princesses.



Available at your regional Kindle store

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A tale of love and redemption.



Available at your regional Kindle store

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code *SSW50* at checkout
for 50% off during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85696


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Read's Pryde's Choice and follow the journey of a knight who must choose between love and hate.



Available at your regional Kindle store

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code* RW100* at checkout to get _Pryde's Choice_ for FREE at Smashwords. Free book offer ends on March 09, 2013.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85696


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code *REW75* at checkout to get _Pryde's Choice_ for FREE at Smashwords. Free book offer ends on March 08, 2014.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85696


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

